# Tennessee Deer Camp Eats



## whitetailfreak

Fresh as it gets inner loins. Not good, not good at all


----------



## bear claw

Good eats. Fantastic buck I dig those tall rack deer.


----------



## antharper

Looking good and congrats on a great buck !


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Fine meal ! Ain’t seen a can of RC cola like that in a coons age. Y’all’s eatin high on the hog for sure.


----------



## marlin

Looks like a great meal that’s cooked to perfection.


----------



## furtaker

Fine buck and fine plate!

That's the best eating part of the deer with backstrap a close second.


----------



## Paymaster

Fantastic Eats!!!!

Mydeeeefine Buck too!!


----------



## ambush80

whitetailfreak said:


> Fresh as it gets inner loins. Not good, not good at all View attachment 1189042View attachment 1189043View attachment 1189044



Cool rack; crab claws and long pokies.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fine looking eats and buck!


----------



## Tnhunter

Good times!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Yes sir, looks great  
Congratulations on a great buck!


----------

